# Tire stretch for 15 inch wheels?



## Corrado Freek (May 13, 2007)

Is it possible to stretch a tire on a 15" x 6.5" wheel? 
If so what size tire would I need to use? 
I am currently running 195/50 15 tires
Thanks a ton.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Tire stretch for 15 inch wheels? (Corrado Freek)*

you would need to go with a 165/45 or 165/50 tire to get stretch on a 6.5" tires this size are a little trickyy to find but there are usually some for sale on the samba. here is a link to some tires for $70 on the samba
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...99182


----------



## Corrado Freek (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Tire stretch for 15 inch wheels? (Corrado Freek)*

awesome i really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## slim-jim (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Tire stretch for 15 inch wheels? (Corrado Freek)*

how are the 19-50's on your car I have a set of 15 and am debating 195 or 205 how do they look


----------



## Corrado Freek (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Tire stretch for 15 inch wheels? (slim-jim)*

the 195 look good on the car i think. no bulge (too much) they are the Kumho Ecsta AST 195/50. can't complaing too much with them. just thought i'd try out a different look


----------

